# physical side effects?



## uberchicken (May 9, 2015)

this may be weird... 
I've been driving this Uber nonsense for a little over a week now, and I've probably been in the car for at least 50 hours. I think my lower back has been getting affected by all this driving and sitting. I've also been feeling some horrible pain even lower, like literally my rectum. I don't think they're hemorrhoids, although I wouldn't be surprised if this work environment will give us all greater chances of getting them wretched things. it doesnt feel like i need to take a dump either, but for whatever reason it feels like I need to relieve something, like maybe gas. but it doens't feel like a gas pocket either, although a fart does seems to help a little to alleviate this horrible sensation. I also feel like it's been getting harder to wind down when I finally come home after a day's driving. Anyways...

have any of yall been feeling any physical side effects from living the Uber life?


----------



## Godric (Jan 17, 2015)

I've sure gotten old! I've had two bypass surgeries, a hip replacement,new knees...Fought prostate cancer and diabetes. I'm half blind, can't hear anything quieter than a jet engine, take 40 different medications that make me dizzy, winded, and subject to black outs.
Have bouts with dementia. Have poor circulation; hardly feel my hands and feet anymore. Can't remember if I'm 85 or 92. Have lost all my friends. But, thank God, I still have my driver's license.

Uber on!!


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

When I was doing 50 a week in my car my back hated me. I started stretching before/after every shift and tried to make a point to do it again halfway through a shift.

As far as winding down after...only Ambien helped me there.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Really need to consider that sitting all day is unhealthy. If you get out of the car go home and continue not to move clearly you're going to develop health problems.

It's easy to be lazy. At the very least, once a day get out of the car, walk 7 minutes in one direction turn around an walk back to the car. Obviously the faster you walk the better. If you just go for a stroll don't expect much benefit. Still something is better than nothing.


----------



## UberLyftguy (Feb 2, 2015)

My lower back always hurts when I drive. I turn on my seat heater and it usually tends to help and reduce the pain


----------



## contactone (Oct 28, 2014)

I make it a point to get out of the car every 2-3 hours for at least a few minutes to stretch and walk around. If I need to eat or grab coffee I try toto walk into a placr rather than use the drive through.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberchicken said:


> this may be weird...
> I've been driving this Uber nonsense for a little over a week now, and I've probably been in the car for at least 50 hours. I think my lower back has been getting affected by all this driving and sitting. I've also been feeling some horrible pain even lower, like literally my rectum. I don't think they're hemorrhoids, although I wouldn't be surprised if this work environment will give us all greater chances of getting them wretched things. it doesnt feel like i need to take a dump either, but for whatever reason it feels like I need to relieve something, like maybe gas. but it doens't feel like a gas pocket either, although a fart does seems to help a little to alleviate this horrible sensation. I also feel like it's been getting harder to wind down when I finally come home after a day's driving. Anyways...
> 
> have any of yall been feeling any physical side effects from living the Uber life?


I fractured my sacrum (google it) 8 years ago and the nerves for defecation, urination and the genitals can all be affected by that because they run through that area. Luckily I'm fine but I had a lot of pain associated with feeling as if I had to poop at the time. Now I still have a lot more pain than I used to on my period.

I also have arthritis in my lower back and occasionally pain with that and sciatica.

Sitting puts pressure on these areas and the tendency is to stay in the car for too long. So the sensation you describe sounds a lot like its those nerves being compressed.

Ubering is much worse for me than pizza delivery which I also do as with pizza I am in and out of the car and walking and climbing steps. In the store I'm rarely sitting.

So my advice would be to get out of the car anytime you can and walk around. Stretch, bend around a bit.

Sitting is an independent risk factor for heart disease and shortened life span (both I think). It is really not good for you.

You could also look into getting a cushion for your carseat. I have one with a section cut out at back to take pressure off my spine. I'll try to find one online and post a link when I have time. But a pillow can even help. Foam or memory foam. I tried a few things to see what worked for me and didn't cut off circulation to my legs (another issue is blood clots).


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Lowe back , kidney stone, frozen knees
Are pretty normal

Heart problem , overweight 

The worst case I've seen is a guy thar spends all his life in the driver seat 
He lives in his cab
Sleeps in the seating position 

The one time I saw him exit his cab

His body looks frozen in the seating position

No joke


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberLyftguy said:


> My lower back always hurts when I drive. I turn on my seat heater and it usually tends to help and reduce the pain


Same here. Heated seat (in June no less) helps. The fluctuation in weather temp in Chicago hasn't helped though. 45 one day in June then 80 the next. 74 one hour, up to 84 the next and back down to 65 the next hour.....literally.

I've also got a callous on my hand from driving that seems to grow back every other week. Add me to the hemmoroid list too.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

my bum falls asleep


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Two things: 

1. Purchase a lumbar pillow, this will cure the lower back pains, at least it did for me. 
2. Get out of your car often and walk around, stretch, etc. for 5 minutes.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

your right knee will start to ache after some time


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

uberchicken said:


> this may be weird...
> I've been driving this Uber nonsense for a little over a week now, and I've probably been in the car for at least 50 hours. I think my lower back has been getting affected by all this driving and sitting. I've also been feeling some horrible pain even lower, like literally my rectum. I don't think they're hemorrhoids, although I wouldn't be surprised if this work environment will give us all greater chances of getting them wretched things. it doesnt feel like i need to take a dump either, but for whatever reason it feels like I need to relieve something, like maybe gas. but it doens't feel like a gas pocket either, although a fart does seems to help a little to alleviate this horrible sensation. I also feel like it's been getting harder to wind down when I finally come home after a day's driving. Anyways...
> 
> have any of yall been feeling any physical side effects from living the Uber life?


Yes you are weird lol


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't do this full time so i don't know, but one time i did drive for 35 hours in a week just to see what i could rack up and man it sucked. Now i know to get out of the car every 2 hours and stretch and move around to get the blood circulating, when i take a food break i park really far away and just walk. make sure you don't sit in the car the entire time and when u wait for pings, get out of the car and walk around with the phone in your hand.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

uberchicken said:


> this may be weird...
> I've been driving this Uber nonsense for a little over a week now, and I've probably been in the car for at least 50 hours. I think my lower back has been getting affected by all this driving and sitting. I've also been feeling some horrible pain even lower, like literally my rectum. I don't think they're hemorrhoids, although I wouldn't be surprised if this work environment will give us all greater chances of getting them wretched things. it doesnt feel like i need to take a dump either, but for whatever reason it feels like I need to relieve something, like maybe gas. but it doens't feel like a gas pocket either, although a fart does seems to help a little to alleviate this horrible sensation. I also feel like it's been getting harder to wind down when I finally come home after a day's driving. Anyways...
> 
> have any of yall been feeling any physical side effects from living the Uber life?


Whatever you do, make sure you take bathroom breaks as needed; "holding it" for longer than you should can cause "overgrowth" of normal flora which causes painful conditions (at least for women) that require antibiotics. Also, you may want to have some Preparation H on hand, at least in the early months of driving.

TMI, I know; this has been a public service announcement.


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

uberchicken said:


> this may be weird...
> I've been driving this Uber nonsense for a little over a week now, and I've probably been in the car for at least 50 hours. I think my lower back has been getting affected by all this driving and sitting. I've also been feeling some horrible pain even lower, like literally my rectum. I don't think they're hemorrhoids, although I wouldn't be surprised if this work environment will give us all greater chances of getting them wretched things. it doesnt feel like i need to take a dump either, but for whatever reason it feels like I need to relieve something, like maybe gas. but it doens't feel like a gas pocket either, although a fart does seems to help a little to alleviate this horrible sensation. I also feel like it's been getting harder to wind down when I finally come home after a day's driving. Anyways...
> 
> have any of yall been feeling any physical side effects from living the Uber life?


----------



## Phoenix666 (Mar 6, 2015)

Try drinking tonic water. Not joking, the quinine in it has anti-inflammatory properties.


----------



## nav (Oct 17, 2015)

hi guys,just started driving uber for about 3 weeks 15hrs per week,my lower back already killing me,any suggestions


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

nav said:


> hi guys,just started driving uber for about 3 weeks 15hrs per week,my lower back already killing me,any suggestions


This was just an entire thread of suggestions.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Yep. My back started hurting me. I bought a lumbar pillow off Amazon and it helped a lot. I get out and walk around the USS Neversail every time I am at Liberty Station. I can do airport pings while out of the car there. 
At home I do back exercises. That helps a lot. 
Here is a photo of the USS Neversail. A few laps around the ship that never sailed helps a lot.


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

I did 50 hour weeks for a long time. Your circulation goes to hell. Whenever you're waiting for a ping (Or if pings are constant then every couple hours) walk around near your car, stand up while waiting for passenger to come outside....


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

A bag of little chocolate doughnuts works for me. Improves circulation(you got to get out of car to buy them), relieves constipation naturally and keeps me happy. Add a cup of coffee and it's better than a red bull for energy!


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

Here's a trick. If you lower back is hurting grab one of two knees and squeeze. Make sure you get your hands so the fingers are on each side of it and squeeze. There's a nerve there that runs up through the lower back and for some reason it reacts there. The pain will subside.


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

Here's an exercise that pinpoints the lower back. It takes a little practice to get it right. My mothers a nurse and this is what they give patients who have been laid up for awhile to do. It works wonders and can sometimes immediately relieve lower back pain.

Stand with feet shoulder length apart with hands on hips.

Standing straight up and down bend your knees so you squat about 4 to 6 inches.

Then, and here's the tricky part. Bend from the hips forward. Don't bend your back. Keep it straight as a board but bend forward from the hips. 

Now Bend back straight up and straighten your legs.

Rinse and repeat. Over and over.

If you're in your car for 50 hours per week, if you do this morning, night and several times throughout the day along with
leg stretching and walking that will go a very long way to prolonging your physical well being.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Stretch before going to bed, stretch when you get up in the morning, stretch every two hours when driving.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

This is horrible for your health, without a doubt. There's no remedy short of NOT doing it, but this would make Uber angry and they may deactivate you in retaliation. So tread carefully. Health or please Travis Kalanick are your choices. But either way, you won't be making any money. Uber on, and don't forget to tell your special snowflake pax how much you appreciate them.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

uberchicken said:


> this may be weird...
> I've been driving this Uber nonsense for a little over a week now, and I've probably been in the car for at least 50 hours. I think my lower back has been getting affected by all this driving and sitting. I've also been feeling some horrible pain even lower, like literally my rectum. I don't think they're hemorrhoids, although I wouldn't be surprised if this work environment will give us all greater chances of getting them wretched things. it doesnt feel like i need to take a dump either, but for whatever reason it feels like I need to relieve something, like maybe gas. but it doens't feel like a gas pocket either, although a fart does seems to help a little to alleviate this horrible sensation. I also feel like it's been getting harder to wind down when I finally come home after a day's driving. Anyways...
> 
> have any of yall been feeling any physical side effects from living the Uber life?


I get a lot of what you've mentioned, and my hands hurt after 10 hour days. They'll hurt for the whole week end after- which surprises me since I have a relaxed grip driving.

I also go home hating people sometimes. This might be a problem.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Opposite to uber mantra of any idiot can drive taxi; cabbing is personally challenging and physically demanding. Not anyone can do it and sitting down all day especially in a bumpy ride is actually worse for you than a moving around job say shoveling dirt.

After cabbing for 12 hours I'm dead tired and now my right knee hurts after a couple of hours.

I've worked and still working at a refrigerated warehouse hauling and stacking 50 lb boxes into 53' truck containers and have no fatigue and hurt as I do with cabbing even though I'm on my feet all day almost the same hours as driving.

My suggestion for those that have my issue, other than quit and move onto something more meaningful for your life, lay your seat all the way back.

And that's not the hard part, don't get me started with the pax...


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Lowe back , kidney stone, frozen knees
> Are pretty normal
> 
> Heart problem , overweight
> ...


Ironic
A few months after this post
I was feeling like crap migraines , blurry vision , coordinaton problem
And sleepy as hell

I fought for a month but ended going to the Doc
Border line diabetes

I whent on a low carb diet & exersice
Lost 10 pounds in a month levels are normal
Was not prescribeb Medes

Here is the kicker I just turned 40

The results of " 20 years driving "

Cautionary tale


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> A bag of little chocolate doughnuts works for me. Improves circulation(you got to get out of car to buy them), relieves constipation naturally and keeps me happy. Add a cup of coffee and it's better than a red bull for energy!


Well that sounds healthy.


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

When I get out the car, I appear drunk.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

tootsie said:


> When I get out the car, I appear drunk.


I hear that. I fill up my car after each shift. I use the same gas station every day. Usually around 2am to 3am. When I get out of the car I have trouble walking or straightening up. I go inside to pay cash ($0.10/gal discount), and they often ask "how many miles today?".


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

After 18 years out of 28 behind the wheel of a cab I have more pinched nerves than there are stars in the sky.
Matter of fact I'm starting a 7th shift this week due to a costly repair. My 6 shooter vertabrae is acting up.
Keep Ubering and you will be quasi crippled like me.
Jeez, when I get home from a 12 hour shift the 5 year old twins want to be carried and piggyback and horsey rides I can only handle about 10 minutes of that.


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

To to OP: Are you overweight? What's your diet? Stretch and a bit of exercise are a must if you're sitting all day. Health history?

Might be a tumor......


----------



## Nomi123 (Dec 19, 2017)

Why people stop writing on this topic I think every uber driver going through these things or if they are newbie they gonna get effected so it's better to keep this topic going on and get and give awareness 
My butt wrist and lower back is hurting already I'm starting gym from tomorrow and gonna start taking breaks in between but while you driving uber it's not easy to take breaks me always keep driving and chasing the pings also it's cold outside but from now I gonna be more active I promise


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm only 23... FT Uber gave me Sciatica.
Also a common result of holding your bladder for long periods of time on a regular basis is incontinence... I don't have that one YET.
I awake at all hours of the night in a panic and sweat thinking I heard a ping coming in!


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

If your car doesn't have an adjustable lumbar support, use a pillow. Yes, it's bulky but it does the trick. I always got lower back pain when I was driving 2 hours back and forth from school on weekends and my Mazda had no lumbar support at all. Pillow fixed that. No problems now that I have a car with an adjustable lumbar.

One problem I face is ankle pain and under the heel of my foot when I drive over 4 hours at a time. I do a lot of obstacle course runs over the summer so it's definitely messed up, don't know how to fix that.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

uberchicken said:


> this may be weird...
> I've been driving this Uber nonsense for a little over a week now, and I've probably been in the car for at least 50 hours. I think my lower back has been getting affected by all this driving and sitting. I've also been feeling some horrible pain even lower, like literally my rectum. I don't think they're hemorrhoids, although I wouldn't be surprised if this work environment will give us all greater chances of getting them wretched things. it doesnt feel like i need to take a dump either, but for whatever reason it feels like I need to relieve something, like maybe gas. but it doens't feel like a gas pocket either, although a fart does seems to help a little to alleviate this horrible sensation. I also feel like it's been getting harder to wind down when I finally come home after a day's driving. Anyways...
> 
> have any of yall been feeling any physical side effects from living the Uber life?


Do yourself a favor, purchase a lumbar pillow for your lower back and USE IT. I swear by it, and I've been driving for 4 years, and us old guys get lower back pain a lot more than the younger do. You could use any pillow, but if you don't place it just right, it won't help, a lumbar pillow is designed to keep your lower spine curved ( like it would be if you were standing up ). Sitting without a lumbar pillow, especially in autos ( some luxury cars have a lumbar feature, but mine doesn't ) will kill you.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Lots of good advice. Here's some advice from me in cliff notes form.

-Try to get up and stand for a bit every hour. Better if you can walk and stand a bit for at least five minutes each time.

-Unless you get other cardio type exercise make sure to go on daily walks, runs or jogs. Look into the whole 10,000 step thing. Unless I go on a walk I end up getting in less than 2,000 steps a day when ubering. That is very scary and very bad for your health. So I make sure to go on a 5,000+ step walk each and every day. You can use a step counter on your phone to automatically keep track of your steps. I use Google Fit on my Android phone for this. It's free.

-They taught us this in trucking class. If nothing else when at a traffic light exercise your legs and feet a bit by shifting their positions. This actually helps quite a bit in preventing various problems.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Nomi123 said:


> Why people stop writing on this topic I think every uber driver going through these things or if they are newbie they gonna get effected so it's better to keep this topic going on and get and give awareness
> My butt wrist and lower back is hurting already I'm starting gym from tomorrow and gonna start taking breaks in between but while you driving uber it's not easy to take breaks me always keep driving and chasing the pings also it's cold outside but from now I gonna be more active I promise


I remember i was having a real pain down by my butt, so i reached into my wallet, i i found the problem? NO $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Spork24 (Feb 5, 2018)

People need to jog everyday. Very simple exercises will better your life tremendously and that is the main one.


----------

